# Screened Bottom Boards



## wglord (Nov 23, 2009)

Raindrop;

I've got 20 hives just over the mountain from you in Mitchell County. Forget the screened bottoms. You will get some mite drop from them but if you use thymol or formic acid then you need a solid bottom to get proper fumigation. Bill


----------



## Raindrop (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Bill,

Thank's for the reply.I live over on 7 - Ridge. I got some Italian's mixed from wild mountain aparies the guy sell's nuc's and beekeeping supplie's I treated two hives with 
mite away quick strips one hive did okay the other did not, I shold have used powdered 
sugar treating that hive. Anyway I found a couple of hive's near micaville. On dthe screened bottom board's I talked to a couple guy's here in Yancey county and one guy said he did not like them. I was concerned that the bee's might not make it thru winter
if temp's got real cold. I also talked to a gentlemen in Illionis and he said he would leave them on. Long lang honey farm.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have about half and half, SBB and solid. I am skeptical of their value as far as reducing Varroa. But they are useful in monitoring Varroa and they are useful if you treat for Varroa as the weak Varroa that fall down are less likely to get back on the bees, especially if the tray is out. SBB stay nice and dry. I would put the tray in during winter, but that's me. Many people in your climate don't. In summer they are great as you can pull the tray out prop the top up and get a nice amount of ventilation. If I had one (and I have 100 of them) I would use it. If I didn't have one, I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

My friends in the mountains of Idaho who use all screened BB's all year round, 3 hives and not one lost yet. I am going to put a tray on mine for the winter just the same. I have 4 with SBB and 6 without.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I too have a mix on my hives, but more SBB than solid. I like them because they help reduce moisture in the hive and keep bearding down somewhat. I leave mine open through the winter, but I do provide a windbreak around the hives. I do close mine up in the spring when I get the first flow going (which might sound counterintuitive) but I want the hive to "heat up" and be able to utilize the bottom of the combs. Just be sure to monitor the moisture level in the hive if you get a late cold snap.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I use all sbb on my hives for ventilation during the summer and they work great (40 days of 100+). Honestly I don't know if they will stay on much longer as this will be my first winter. The only thing that worries me is moisture during the cold season. There's still a month or so to figure it out.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I live in the Mtns. of Northern Idaho and my bees have been propolizing the entire screen shut and turning into a solid bottom board!
Go figure, the bees will correct our mistakes!


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Central Ky. All 9 have SBBs that stay open year around. NO loses, NO moisture. I also have vented supers on top, above the inner cover, with 8, about 1"screened openings. I probably would close them off some on the bottom, if the temp. and wind chill got below 0* and stayed that way for days. My philosophy and others is moisture kills bees, cold doesn't.


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

wglord said:


> Raindrop;
> 
> I've got 20 hives just over the mountain from you in Mitchell County. Forget the screened bottoms. You will get some mite drop from them but if you use thymol or formic acid then you need a solid bottom to get proper fumigation. Bill



I am about to treat with MAQS, and I have screened bottom boards. I have seen a study ( http://scientificbeekeeping.com/miticides-2011/ ) where the MAQS were still effective enough when the SBB's were left open, and not sealed.

I am wondering if you have an answer for me....to get the best effectiveness, do you think I should leave in the plastic tray/drawer and the entrance reducer at 4" to get the best effectiveness? I was going to leave out the tray/drawer and keep in the entrance reducer. What would you do?

Thanks for any help you can give...

-Lori


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I am in South Central Kentucky, maintain from 125 to 200 hives 0 screen bottom, 0 inner covers. don't intend to have any. Bees know how to control both temperature and moisture. Easier for them to maintain if bottom is solid. 

If bees are fanning to reduce moisture, an open bottom means they are reducing moisture from the entire world. Same with temperature. Much more difficult to direct the flow of air over the combs, if the bottom is open. Never saw a tree, tank, filing cabinet, or house, with a screened bottom board. Bees have survived for years. I agree with Michael Bush, If you have them, use them, if they work for you. Would not buy just to change over.

Inner covers are good for small hive beetles, but for me, little or no value for bees.

Use what ever one works for you. I don't use sbb, or inner covers.

cchoganjr


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

> =If bees are fanning to reduce moisture, an open bottom means they are reducing moisture from the entire world. Same with temperature.


Let's say you wanted to use a dehumififier to dry out your house. Would you open all the windows and doors? Let's say you knew that bees want to maintain 95 degrees in the brood nest. If the temperature was 70 degrees outside, would you make it harder for them by creating a huge opening that they couldn't close?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm with you JRH.

cchoganjr


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Cleo - 

Once again I thank you for the outstanding plans for cutting inset handles into hive bodies with your easy-to-make jig and a skil-saw. Very much appreciated.


----------

